# Komisches Knistern und rauschen bei bestimten Tönen



## Highlander103 (27. August 2010)

Also ich habe mir Vor kurzem meinen Laptop neu Aufgesetzt und habe mir Win 7 Ultimate draufgezogen. Seitdem Knistert mein Sound wenn ich das Spiel CSS aufmache und zwar nicht sofort stark sondern ganz leicht. Sobald aber ein tiefer ton Kommt wie z.b. die AWP oder eine Handgranate explodiert dann kommt ein knistern nach etwa 5 - 10 min fängt es stärker an und übernimt gleichzeitig auch andere Programme wie Mein browser usw. Haber mir den Neusten Patch geholt extra von der HP von Asus ( wo der lappy herkommt ) Aber nix passiert. Aber das ist erst seitdem ich WIN 7 draufhabe bei Vista lief alles perfekt. Mein headset habe ich schon geprüft damit ist auch alles inordung. 

Habe auch komischer weise 2 Audio daten in de Geräte manager 
1:ATI High definition Audio Device 
2: Realtek High Definition Audio

Mein Laptop ist der Asus F50 series F50sl 
falls das weiterhilft.


----------



## Highlander103 (1. September 2010)

Auf eine Antwort brauche ich wohl nicht mehr zu warten oda ?


----------



## sight011 (2. September 2010)

Dann werf doch einfach mal einen raus @ Geräte - Manager.

Bei google nix gefunden?


----------



## PC Heini (2. September 2010)

Ansonsten mal Everest herunterladen und nachsehen, welcher Soundchip wirklich verbaut ist. Dann den passenden Treiber installieren. 
Wenn das auch nichts bringt, mal mit dem Vistatreiber probieren.


----------



## Highlander103 (3. September 2010)

Nja hat iwie nix gebracht ^^    
und das mit everest verstehe ich net ganz ^^


----------



## sight011 (3. September 2010)

Everest scheint ein Programm zu sein das die Hardware prüft, bzw. Dann angibt welcher Treiber dazu passt (bzw. Die Soundkarte) 


Zitat(Chip.de):

"Everest Home Edition" ist ein Programm zum Überwachen und Tunen des Systems. Dabei bietet es eine überschauliche Oberfläche und ist leicht in der Handhabung. Neben Hardware- und Software-Informationen liefert das Tool auch nützliche Tipps um den PC zu optimieren."


----------



## Dragonate (16. September 2010)

Jo klingt nach nem klassischem Treiberproblem. Dadurch kann deine Soundkarte/Chip nicht alle Audio Signale richtig verarbeiten.


----------



## Highlander103 (16. September 2010)

Ich habe mir everest runtergeladen aber weiss net wo bzw was ich finden muss ^^


----------



## Highlander103 (17. September 2010)

Problem gelöst , Lösung wahr einfach das BIOS Updaten


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2010)

Auha und worüber updatet man das? Würde mich ja gerade mal interessieren 

Mfg sight


----------



## Highlander103 (18. September 2010)

Erstma ladet man sich das Bios Update runter ( am besten vom Herseller selbst ) Danach kann man 2 möglichkeiten machen. Entweder man ladet sich ein Live Updater runter, dann kann man es einfach von WIndows machen ( porgramm geht leider zurzeit nur vis Vista ) . Oder man brennt das Update auf eine CD und geht ins Bios rein und istalliert es darüber


----------



## sight011 (20. September 2010)

Ok Dankeschön! Wer weiß wann ich das mal benötige


----------



## Highlander103 (21. September 2010)

Also bei mir wahr es , als ich mein neues Betriebsystem draufgezogen habe ^^


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2010)

Ok dank dir


----------

